# Agent Iván G. Román Matos



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Agent*

*Iván G. Román Matos*

Puerto Rico Police Department, Puerto Rico

End of Watch: Wednesday, November 7, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 34
*Tour:* 1 year, 4 months
*Badge #* 35680

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 11/7/2012
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Agent Iván Román Matos was shot and killed as he and his partner responded to a robbery at a store near the intersection of PR-2 and PR-866 in Toa Baja, Puerto Rico, at approximately 8:40 pm.

As the officers arrived at the scene, Román Matos pursued one subject while his partner pursued a second subject. The first subject opened fire and, despite wearing a vest, Agent Román Matos was struck four times in the head and neck. He was transported to Doctors Center Hospital where he died a short time later.

Both subjects fled the scene and remain at large.

Agent Román Matos had served with the Puerto Rico Police Department for seven months and was assigned to the 171st Precinct. He is survived by his son.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Superintendent Hector Pesquera
Puerto Rico Police Department
PO Box 70166
San Juan, PR 00936

Phone: (787) 792-1234

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21507-agent-ivn-g-romn-matos#ixzz2Bf2P6luS


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

R.I.P. Agent Roman Matos


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Agent Romas Matos


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Agent Matos


----------

